# Is there a bushing that belongs here?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys,

I'm checking to see if anyone can tell me if there is supposed to be a bushing here on the this pivot arm where the transmission shifter cable linkage is connected to the column linkage for the shifter. It seems that this connection is very sloppy and would benefit from a bushing or spacer that would tighten up this connection. The shaft currently just sits in the hole in the bracket and seems very sloppy to me. Can someone help me with this? 

Mike


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

plastic bushing cone shaped in the hole 

a soiled spring ... around that rod arm your showing

and a washer to hold the spring against the bushing

I should have an extra set of originals I could ship today ... if your in a hurry...
or they are available aftermarket also 

Scott
2o6 465 9165

do you have the correct hair pin clips on both ends ??


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

yes of course. Ames should also have them


----------

